# DIY Trolling Motor Mount



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Good Job 

Neat 'N Clean


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks. I'm thinking of replacing that plywood with some oak or teak once I'm done tinkering with it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i would try the teak first, i used oak for one of my mounts and left exposed to the elements it didnt last but a few months untill it started to split and warp


----------

